# Bromeliad pups and growth rates



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

First off, I believe I'd heard people refer to 'baby bromeliads' as pups. So, that's what I'm gonna call them, correct me if I'm wrong

The main thing I want to know was how often bromeliads have pups. I've visited a few local stores and found lots of awesome bromeliads that I think would look great in my future vivarium. The problem is, some of the places just call them assorted bromeliads and have no name, so I have no idea how large they get. Also, the almost all the ones with the names written down, when I look them up are generally a kind that grows way too large for my 29gal. I don't think many of the smaller bromeliads, such as Neoregelias I think, are that attractive.

So, that leads me to thinking about pups. I imagine that if a plant starts producing pups before the plant get too large for the tank, I could just buy them for my tank at a small size at the store, and take them out when they get too big (leaving behind one or two of the smaller pups). Get it?

Also, since I've never had a bromeliad before, I have no idea how fast they grow. If I bought them while they were small, would they outgrow the tank really fast, or would I get to leave them in there for quite a while before they outgrow it?

What are your thoughts on this? Anybody ever do this? There are a couple plants that I am thinking about doing this to, not just broms. Thanks a lot.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

One other quick question, may be a dumb question but oh well... do all Bromeliads flower or just some of them? All the ones I see in stores have flowers (or bracts or something if I remember right), but almost none of the ones I see at online ordering places are like this.


----------

